# Greyp ebike



## coachhomer (May 9, 2017)

Anyone have experience with this brand?









Greyp G6 Full Suspension eMTB | Greyp Bikes


Hack the Hills! The Greyp G6 is the world's first fully connected eMTB with a built-in eSIM and a 700Wh battery built with Rimac Automobili technology.




www.greyp.com





C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachhomer (May 9, 2017)

Bump. No one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

GreyP had a bunch of Journo's come and try the bike in an exotic location awhile ago and there are lot's of reports online from that, here is one of them:









Greyp G6 first ride - an incredible e-bike with tons of (and perhaps too much) tech


After the recent unveiling of Greyp’s new G6 electric bicycle, Electrek was invited to take part in the first test...




electrek.co





If you've got the bucks and are tech savvy it would be a cool bike but not sure who you could get to work on it in case of issues....Expensive but alot cheaper than their cars!

Personally I am fine without all the bytes and bs associated with all that "connectivity" and it is not for everyone.


----------

